# Gaggia classic problem



## surfpeach (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi there, i was wondering if someone could advise me? I have a gaggia classic and have noticed the flow of coffee coming out has been getting thinner lately and today nothing came out! Help. |I have water in it of course and have checked the water pipes in the water holder. Do you think it may be blocked, due to hard water in my area? Many thanks here's hoping!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

This sounds like a classic scale build up problem where the flow starts to dwindle away and pressure becomes non-existant.

Try running some descaler through (make sure the machine is cold - follw the instructions carefully)

I use the Gaggia Baby descaler in sachet form on the Classic and it seems to clear most buildups.

Do you fill the machine reservoir direct from the tap?


----------



## surfpeach (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Glenn for your reply, I have ordered some descaler from gaggia to try. I have also cleaned the shower head as well but it has made no difference, lets hope the descaler does the job. Many thanks again


----------



## surfpeach (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry forgot, yes we always used to use tap water but have just got a filter tap but only just started to use it, we live in a very hard water area.


----------



## dorneyed (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

i have a Gaggia Classic and have recently been experiencing a lack of steam!! I have backflushed and cleaned etc. but this doesn't seem to make much difference to the steam output.

Any ideas would be much appreciated,

thanks


----------



## jpmort (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not sure as to the condition of your machine, but if it has been used alot, then it may need a good overhaul. Have you dismantled the boiler and seen the condition of the scale and debris in there?

I am not sure if this is the problem, but it may be worth considering.

John


----------

